# Bath time!



## heatherrfalk (Oct 2, 2008)

I gave all three of my babies a bath earlier tonight.

Malfurion's bath was a walk in the park...
He might as well just be a fish.

Illidan took it like a man, but let out a few small cries and wiggled around a bit.

Tyrande acted as if the water were molten-lava, and I really think that is the only way to describe her actions.

Luckily, I walked away unharmed, and the cats walked away wet, but smelling magnificent.




























:lol:


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I wouldn't feed the first two after midnight! 8O 

And the last one? Well, we all like dry underarms, don't we?


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

cute :lol:


----------



## heatherrfalk (Oct 2, 2008)

marie73 said:


> I wouldn't feed the first two after midnight! 8O
> 
> And the last one? Well, we all like dry underarms, don't we?


Haha, but they are cute gremlins! :luv


----------

